# What "tools" do you use to manage anxiety when it happens??



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I have read several books, I go to therapy, I am on med's, but nothing helps when I am in the situation. I can prepare myself all I want, but when I am in the situation that causes anxiety, there is no controlling it. How do you do that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

When anxiety hits, it depends on the moment as to how I combat it. If I am home and have time, I do hypno. If at work or elsewhere, I use biofeedback techniques.Sometimes it takes a long time in therapy to learn how to develop your own coping skills.I don't have time to expound on either at the moment as I need to get to work, but if you would like more info about either of the above, feel free to email me.I'll check this thread again later this evening to see if you have responded and at that time I could post more about hypno or bio.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

I do not have absolute control over anxiety, but one thing that helps me is to be prepared. I do not go to places unless I'm sure I have easy access to a bathroom and take imodium with me in my purse in case all comes to worst. I also remember what my therpist told me. If I have an accident, there is no real danger to my health. Imagining the worst that could happen helps me understand that worry is out of the question because if all does comes to worst, I am not in real danger other than embarrasment. Every one gets embarrassed from time to time and keeping this in mind helps me be less anxious because it allows me to realize that there is no one that will not understand me since everyone has made a fool of themself from time to time. I hope this thought helps. If you believe it, it will lessen the impact of your anxiety even though it will not go away entirely. Take care


----------



## Valyias (Dec 11, 2002)

If at all possible... I close my eyes and picture myself at home (or where you are most comfortable) then I start taking steady breaths with my diaphram. OR whatever form of meditation that I can. My biggest panic comes when the pain gets really bad and I am on the road and I need a bathroom soon but I need all my effort to relax and can't tell the person who is driving that they need to pull over! I really freak but (knock on wood) I have yet to have an accident. It's because of this that I always want to do the driving. Unfortunately my husband does most of the driving!


----------

